# Growth on young dog's lip



## Marben (Sep 16, 2012)

At the end of July, Ellie (now about 15 months old) came inside with the side of her muzzle slightly swollen. I looked in her mouth and noticed a pink, flat spot on the underside of her top lip. I assumed she'd gotten stung by a yellow jacket, as she won't leave them alone. I gave her benadryl to be on the safe side, and all was well. The pink spot remained, and I assumed it would go away.

Last week, while playing with her, I saw that the pink spot was now a pink lump! Panic ensues. I brought her to the vet this past Tuesday. The vet said it could be a histiocytoma, although they'd never seen it in that spot before. It could be a mast cell tumor (yikes) although at her age it would be extremely rare. She didn't think it was a papilloma, given how smooth it is plus there are no others in her mouth.

Normally, the vet would aspirate a sample and have it tested. However, she was reluctant to do so. First, it would be very difficult to hold Ellie's head still (she is a huge squirmer, and with the mouth that makes it extra hard to hold her still). Second, it would be a very painful area to inject. Third, because the mouth is so vascular, it could bleed quite a bit. 

She said we could watch and wait, and if it remained or got worse, then remove it. Or, if it would give us peace of mind, we could have it removed under sedation. 

Sigh. Stress. Worry. I don't want her to go through surgery for nothing, for various reasons. On the other hand, if this is something dangerous, I would like to know ASAP and get it removed before it spreads.

I hate this. I keep looking at it to see if it's getting worse. I thought today it looked a bit more red in the middle (less pink) but that could be my imagination. I took a picture on Tuesday, but she's so squirmy that I had trouble getting a good photo.

What would you do? Thanks!!!

Here's a picture of the pink spot when I thought she might have gotten stung back at the end of July:








Here's what it looked like on Tuesday. It's hard to tell here, but it's definitely raised (no longer flat like it was in the first picture):









Here's a picture of when her muzzle was swollen in July. I have no idea if it's at all related. The pink spot could very well have been there before that day, with me simply never having noticed it before.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

It is obvious that this growth has you worried, and for your own peace of mind I would have it removed and biopsied. If it turns out to be nothing than so be it. Right now you are watching daily and just need, want answers. I would want answers and not be satisfied with the what ifs.


----------

